# Buying on-line - different currencies



## juke (9 Aug 2008)

Been wanting to post this for while,

If you are buying something on-line, from a site that's not in the euro zone, and you are given an option of paying in Euro or the other currency, does it matter which currency you pick?

In other words I can accept the websites conversion rate and know the amount of eoro I will pay, or select the option that my credid card co. will do the conversion for me later.

Is it pot luck, or does it depend on the credit card co.? 
I've always picked euro (though "always" means 3 times!  - so I know exactly what I'll be charged - but should I really be checking the conversion rates?

Is there a way of knowing what conversion rates my credit card  co. will apply? I have checked the website, but can find nothing relavent. (MBNA)

J


----------



## ccraig (9 Aug 2008)

There is a thing called dynamic currency conversion which means the merchant will bill you an extra few % if you choose your own currency. I dont know what it is but check first what your credit card charges you


----------



## MugsGame (9 Aug 2008)

It's almost always cheaper to go with the merchant's native currency and let your credit card company do the conversion. This applies particularly when paying physically in hotels that often try to force DCC on the cardholder.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Aug 2008)

MugsGame said:


> It's almost always cheaper to go with the merchant's native currency and let your credit card company do the conversion. This applies particularly when paying physically in hotels that often try to force DCC on the cardholder.


 
I agree.
My wife was in London in May and, at check out, was offered the option of paying in GBP or EUR. She chose GBP.
When the charge went through on her Mastercard statement, the EUR amount was, IIRC, about EUR 50 less than the charge quoted by the hotel.
Similarly, when PLAY.com used to allow the customer choose the currency for payment, it was always cheaper, for us in the Eurozone, to choose GBP.


----------



## juke (17 Aug 2008)

Well - just shows that in being "careful" I was probably being extravagant. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## TabithaRose (17 Aug 2008)

I'd always pay in the merchant's currency too (when allowed - curse Play.com & their coversion rates)...


----------

